# SPORT Bike Marathon Neustadt 14.08.2011



## Hottahegel (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Am 14.8 läuft ja der Marathon in Neustadt( German Bike Masters).Wer fährt alles mit ? Hat jemand ein paar Infos über die Strecke, eventuell ein paar Bilder oder Filme.Fahre die Strecke zum ersten mal und kann sie vorher leider nicht unter die Räder nehmen.


----------



## lessie15 (26. Juli 2011)

Bin auch am überlegen mitzufahren, währ echt toll was über die Strecke und Verpflegung, Organisation usw. zu erfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulilaun (27. Juli 2011)

Strecke ist technisch sehr anspruchsvoll. Viele geile Trails.
Dürfte wohl zu den technisch schwierigsten Marathons in Deutschland gehören. Außerdem durch den sandigen Untergrund enorm kräftezehrend.
Verpflegung und Orga top. Sehr zu empfehlen 
Ich bin dabei.


----------



## lessie15 (28. Juli 2011)

Danke für die erste Info


----------



## Muffley (28. Juli 2011)

gibt's irgendwo einen GPS Track der Strecke? Ich würde ggf. schon am Freitag hinfahren und mir die Strecke, besonders die Schlüsselstellen mal ansehen.


----------



## ]:-> (28. Juli 2011)

Was heißt denn technisch schwierig? Bergauf, Bergab? Stufen, verblockt oder...?
Evtl. kann jemand die Trails auch in S-Graden beschreiben?


----------



## Hottahegel (29. Juli 2011)

Ich hab zumindes mal das HÃ¶henprofil der Mittelstrecke  mit den Verpflegungspunkten und den offiziellen Flyer ergattert.

Auf Youtube gibt es ein paar nette Filmchen

(Ich hoffe das verstÃ¶Ãt nicht gegen irgend welche Urheberrechte, wenn ich das hier verlinke ! )

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp8DAcAus1s&feature=related"]âªSIGMA Sport Bike Marathon Neustadt a.d.W. 2010â¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4QF_gRtxoQ&feature=related"]âªRWP bikemarathon (Neustadt 2010)â¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_R04JGMY5w&feature=related"]âªWeinbiet Neustadt MTBâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ich glaube da kann man sich grob vorstellen wie es dort aussieht .

WÃ¤re nett wenn sich ein paar Locals melden wÃ¼rden, um ein paar Infos weiter zu geben


----------



## unocz (29. Juli 2011)

naja also es ist alles gut fahrbar. eine schlüsselstelle ist die wolfsburg, wo sich auf einem relativ steilen bergab stück ein wurzelmeer breitmacht.
wichtig ist bremse vorne offen zu lassen.


gruss unocz


----------



## Flo-mit-W (29. Juli 2011)

Hi 
Ich bin das Event die letzten 2 Jahre gefahren (und dieses Jahr wieder), hab aber leider keine Vergleichsreferenzen.
Meine Erfahrung:
Die Organisation ist top, Absperrung, Verpflegung etc. und es macht einfach Spaß die Strecke zu fahren.

Was die Technik angeht: Ich schliesse mich meinem Vorgänger an, die Wolfburg ist die einzige Stelle die auf dem Plan mit Stufe 3 bezeichnet wird. Konnte ich bis jetzt aber auch immer mit dem Hardtail zügig passieren. Dann noch die ein oder andere Spitzkehre die es in sich hat, das wars.
Ausserdem gibt es vielleicht ein Singletrail Uphill der etwas mehr Technik und Kraft voraussetzt. 
Der Rest ist m. E. ein gelungener Mix aus breiten Wegen und netten Trails.

Auch Verpflegungsmäßig sind die Stationen gut verteilt und die Ausgabe erfolgt Reibungslos. Es gibt Wasser und ISO in Flaschen und halbe Riegel und Bananen in die Hand. Wenn man anhält noch ein paar andere Sachen (k.a. was).
Einzige Kritik meinerseits war, dass eine Station direkt auf dem Gipfel ist, das heisst Riegel in den Mund und direkt in den Downhill, ein paar Meter davor hätte ich wenigstens kauen und schlucken können 

besagte Wolfsburg ist auch sehr leicht von NW aus zu erreichen, wen man sich die komplizierteste Stelle aml anschauen will. Dort sind auch ein paar Zuschauer und der Sportfotograf.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (29. Juli 2011)

ach ja, und zu der aussage etwas höher:
Ich persönlich fand ihn jetzt nicht so extrem technisch anspruchsvoll (abgesehen von genannten), aber das ist wohl subjektiv. und was den boden angeht habe ich wie gesagt nicht viele vergleiche.
aber es stimmt, dass die haardt, also der vordere rand des pfälzer waldes sehr sandig ist. feinsandig um genau zu sein...

wenn jemand noch fragen hat, habe auch den aktuellen streckenplan. kann ich per mail versenden.


----------



## lessie15 (29. Juli 2011)

Würdet Ihr für die Strecke n´fully empfehlen oder reicht ein Hardtrail aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (29. Juli 2011)

lessie15 schrieb:


> Würdet Ihr für die Strecke n´fully empfehlen oder reicht ein Hardtrail aus?



also ich sag mal so, das ist geschmackssache. man wird auf den trails schon sher durchgeschüttelt. mit sicherheit angenehmer mitm fully zu fahren.
aber ein hardtail reicht definitiv aus..............


----------



## Flo-mit-W (30. Juli 2011)

hängt vor allem wohl auch von fahrer und material ab. gegen ein leichtes hochwertiges racefully hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden, aber ansonsten liegt das hardtail vorne. fahrbar finde ich auf jeden fall. Ich hab zwar, gerade bei der wolfsburgpassage leute gesehen die ihr fully geschoben haben, aber das hängt dann WIRKLICH vom fahrer ab.

ausserdem gibt es ne sonderwertung für allmountains ab 12,5kg und 140mm Federweg. 
wenn das auf dein rad zutrifft ist es auf jeden fall ne überlegung wert, ansonsten würd ich schon das hardtail nehmen


----------



## KaiGreene (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

wie siehts mit der Reifenwahl bei trockenen Bedingungen aus.Rocket Ron oder lieber Nobby Nic.

Gruß


----------



## Flo-mit-W (31. Juli 2011)

Ich selbst hab leider keine ERfahrung mit dem Rocket Ron, dürfte aber so die Kategorie sein wie der X-King den ich gerade teste und bei gutem WEtter auch fahren werde.
 Denke bei trockenem Wetter die bessere Wahl.
Die Gegend und Böden sind im Verhältnis eher trocken bzw schnell trocknend. Aber wenn es kurz davor regnet dann doch eher den Nobby Nic


----------



## martinos (2. August 2011)

Ich hätte auch noch ein paar Fragen:
1. kann jemand sagen, wie viele Starter in Neustadt normalerweise dabei sind?
2. Es scheint ja recht viel Singletrails zu geben. Staut es sich dann jedes Mal entsprechend?
3. Kann mir jemand noch nen Übernachtungstipp für 2 Nächte (12.-14.08.) geben. 2 Erwachsene, 2 kleine Kinder


----------



## Flo-mit-W (2. August 2011)

zu 1.:
das waren letztes jahr so um die 800 teilnehmer. davon etwas unter 500 in der mitteldistanz.

zu2.:
singletrails nur am anfang ein problem, da kann es sich am ersten nadelöhr wirklich stauen. später geht es und in meiner erfahrung haben (gerade bei singletrail uphill) die leute immer für schnellere platz gemacht.

3.: leider k.A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (3. August 2011)

super, danke für die Infos.

800 TN scheint recht überschaubar, zumal diese sich auf drei Distanzen und Startzeiten verteilen. Ich fahr die mittlere Distanz, da sind momentan ca. 300 TN angemeldet. Werde mich wohl zeitig in die Startaufstellung begeben, dann dürfte das Stauthema auch nicht so wild sein.

Ferienwohnung habe ich inzwischen, angemeldet bin ich auch - jetzt müsste nur noch jemand für gutes Wetter sorgen


----------



## Radler-01 (4. August 2011)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> zu 1.:
> singletrails nur am anfang ein problem, da kann es sich am ersten nadelöhr wirklich stauen.


 
Wenn ich die Streckenführung 2011 richtig deute, ist eine "Entzerrungsschleife" durch die Wingert Richtung Wolfsburg eingebaut; dann sollte es beim Traileinstieg Ludwigsbrunnen und Treppe beim Steinbruch Gimmeldingen besser laufen... Ansonsten im Starterfeld vorne und anfangs bergauf schnell sein .

Allen viel Spaß und unfallfreies Fahren - bin auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (5. August 2011)

Das hört sich natürlich auch gut ein. Wenn es eine solche Alternative geben würde wäre das vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt, auch wenn ich das auf dem Plan jetzt nicht erkennen konnte.

Und ansonsten kann ich mich nur anschliessen: Wenn ich eine Folgerung aus den letzten zwei Veranstaltungen ziehen kann, dann so weit vorne wie möglich hinstellen und wenn möglich anfangs etwas mehr Gas geben. Vor allemso lange es noch durch die Stadt und Weinberge Richtung Wald geht. Wenn der Trail mal enger wird ist man der Masse ausgeliefert und je schneller man durch das erste Nadelöhr ist, umso besser. Danach ist alles wie gehabt...


----------



## martinos (5. August 2011)

... bin gespannt.

Hat noch jemand nen Tipp, was man drum herum in Neustadt und Umgebung mit kleinen Kindern (2 + 4 Jahre) so anstellen kann? 
Wir haben das Rennen noch mit nem Kurzurlaub verbunden.


----------



## Radler-01 (5. August 2011)

je nach dem wie kurz/lang der Kurzurlaub ist...:
was bei schlechtem Wetter auf jeden Fall geht ist der Indoor-Spielplatz in NW-Lachen, Im Altenschemel (je nach Körpergröße vllt noch freier Eintritt); dann am Haardtrand wandern (da gibts einige Wege "auf Höhe"), in "eurem" Alter vllt. noch zu früh: Haßloch Badepark und Holiday-Park (wobei der für kleine Kids gut nachgebessert hat, allerdings je nach Größe teuer, siehe Homepage).
Mehr fällt mir momentan nicht ein...

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Flo-mit-W (5. August 2011)

ja, hängt ganz vom Alter und den Vorlieben der Kinder ab. 
In Bezug auf den Wald kann ich folgenden Tip geben: Wenn man z.Bsp mit dem Auto zur Kalmit fährt ist Richtung Süden ein Gebiet mit etwas etwas größeren Felsen auf denen man ganz toll rumklettern kann, und Richtung Norden (Neustadt) auf dem Weg zur Hohe-Loog Hütte ist das Felsenmeer. Nicht so hoch wie das andere Erwähnte, aber schön zum Spielen und Verstecken. Sollte man evtl bei ner Wanderung oder Spaziergang einbauen. Ich hab's früher geliebt  

Holiday Park ist natürlich auch immer gut.

Und bei Edenkoben/Rhodt geht eine Sesselbahn hoch zu einer alten Burg und direkt am Anschluss ist ein kleiner Wildpark mit Rehen.

Und ein paar KM weiter der Wild- und Wanderpark Silz, hinter Landau... Tiere, Spielplatze etc...

Und die Burg Berwartstein bei Dahn ist eine richtige alte Ritterburg mit Rüstungen und allem drum und dran. Kann man auch mit nem Waldbadesee direkt daneben verbinden...


----------



## KaiGreene (5. August 2011)

Wielviel Km sind es vom Start bis zum ersten Trail?

Gruß


----------



## Flo-mit-W (7. August 2011)

Mit Kilometern kann ich leider nicht dienen. Aber hast du einen Streckenplan vor dir?
Wenn ja, geh die rote Strecke ab und kurz vor dem ersten Roten Kreutz müsste das erste Nadelöhr sein, ein schmaler, aber eher harmloser Trail mit ein, zwei Spitzkehren.
Etwas danach kommt ein Ausrufezeichen, gefolgt von einem roten Kreuz, das sollte die erste "Downhill" Passage sein, also ein schmaler, etwas steilerer Trail, der aber dennoch gut fahrbar ist. Grösste Schwierigkeit sind wenn, dann langsamere Fahrer vor einem. 
Kurz danach sollte es ein kurzes Stück auf der Strasse weitergehen und dann Forstautobahn nach oben. Spätestens da entzerrt sich das Feld.

Alle Angaben sind frei aus dem Gedächtnis und absolut ohne Gewähr.

Falls jemand Streckenplan oder Höhenprofil braucht, kann ich auch verschicken...


----------



## slatanic (7. August 2011)

@ KaiGreene

so um die 3 KM 
allerdings bergauf


----------



## ctwitt (8. August 2011)

Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Marathons ist der Trailanteil hier recht hoch und es gibt technisch anspruchsvolle Stücke. Zumindest wenn man die Trails schnell fährt. Ich würde hier ein 29" Hardtail oder ein 26" Race Fully nehmen. Racing Ralph und Rocket Ron oder ähnliche Reifen mit wenig Luftdruck. Staus hatte ich noch nie. Fahre aber die letzten Jahre immer die Langstrecke. Bin mir nicht sicher ob die Flaschen wechseln. Glaube eher nicht. 

Nach dem Start geht es gleich einige hundert Meter hoch. Da verteilt es sich schon etwas. In den ersten beiden Engstellen muss man schauen, dass man gut mit durch rollt. Danach ist es dann eher ruhig. Aber Achtung, am Anfang sollte man dort ein bisschen mit den Kräften haushalten. Die Strecke kostet richtig viel Kraft. Sonst wird die zweite Runde sehr sehr lang . 

Es gibt auch einige schnelle Downhills mit Querrinnen. Z.B. hinter der Steintreppe. Da hat es mich 2008 mal ausgehebelt und gegen einen Baum geworfen. Das war nicht so lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (8. August 2011)

geil, geil, geil! Freu mich schon auf die vielen Trails.

Kann mich jemand wettertechnisch auf Stand halten?


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. August 2011)

Naja, ich muss auch sagen, in Deutschland schon eine der technischten Strecken die ich kenne - und ich bin sie schon mind. 5x gefahren - gern auch 2 Runden! 
Superschwierig ist da keine Stelle - zumindest nicht bei Trockenheit, bei Nässe wird die Abfahrt an der Wolfsburg wegen den Wurzeln schon übel! Aber es ist natürlich viel einfacher wenn man die Stelle schon x-mal gefahren ist, und genau weiß wos lang geht. Auch einer der Trails die rel. früh kommen ist nicht ohne, anfangs 2 Spitzkehren, dann fast nur noch grad aus, aber sehr steil runter, am Schräghang und zumindest letztes Jahr total ausgewaschen, da schüttelt es einem mächtig durch - und dann hats noch ne fiese Engstelle mit nem dicken Brocken drin, da sollte man tunlichst rechts oder links vorbei! Auch das Teil wird bei Regen saumäßig fies, weil Du kaum noch Bremsen kannst!
Ansonsten ist es konditionell und kräftemäßig verdammt hat zumindest die Langstrecke, der Boden ist sandig, ruppig es rollt fast nie, man wird penedrant druchgeschüttelt - egal ob rauf oder runter. Und einige steile Trails bergauf kosten wirklich viel Kraft - einteilen ist da schon angesagt!

Fully oder Hardtail? Ich bins nur einmal mit dem Fully gefahren - keine Ahnung obs schneller oder langsamer war, aber definitiv entspannter, wer gern mal Rückenprobleme bekommt hat mit dem Fully hier Vorteile! Spaßiger ist das mit dem Fully auf jeden Fall, wie schon gesagt es hat viele Trails, viele Wurzeln und Steine und es schüttelt kräftig. Ich werde es dieses Jahr mit dem 29er Probieren, eigentlich ein sehr guter Kompromiss zwischen Hardtail und Fully, mehr Kompfort als das 26er Hardtail, rollt besser über die Hindernisse und ist doch etwas leichter und direkter als das Fully, mal sehen ob das so stimmt... 

Tja die Reifen, das hängt vom Wetter ab - ist es trocken braucht man keinen Grobstoller, Grip ist dann genügend da - rel. breit ist glaub nicht schlecht das dämpft mehr und sackt auch nicht so fies im losen Sand ab...

Flaschen gabs die letzten Jahre immer gereicht, und auf der Langdistanz warn auch immer welche verfügbar, da hier rel. wenig Fahrer unterwegs sind, gibts eigentlich auch keine Staus - max. bei der 1. Traileinfahrt, aber da hat man die Zeit zurückzustecken - das entscheidet sich definitiv erst später. Die Mittelstrecke mit mehr Fahrern kann schonmal etwas stauen, grad an der 1. Traileinfahrt aber teils auch schon vorher wo es den breiten Pflasterweg hoch geht - später wird sich das auch auseinanderziehen, es geht ja schon öfters mal kräftig bergauf.
Wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will gibt anfangs etwas gas, um eben frühzeitig in den 1. Trail reinzukommen. Ab dann sollte es eigentlich echt kein Problem mehr sein - manchmal ist man völlig alleine unterwegs...


----------



## ]:-> (8. August 2011)

Welche Zeit braucht denn so die 1/2 der Langdistanzler bei trockenen Bedingungen für die Strecke?


----------



## unocz (8. August 2011)

kommt ganz auf den schnitt an


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. August 2011)

]:->;8602689 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Zeit braucht denn so die 1/2 der Langdistanzler bei trockenen Bedingungen für die Strecke?



Was meinste mit 1/2? Der erste hat letztes Jahr 4:35h gebraucht, der letzte (125 sind ins Ziel gekommen) 7:32h. Platz 62 (das wäre so die Mitte) - knappe 6h.
War das die Frage???

Hab grad noch 2 Bilder von der Abfahrt bei der Wolfsburg gefunden, müsste noch mehr haben aber die sind grad eh schon online...

Das ist der Einstieg zum Steilstück:






und das so der weitere Verlauf, sieht man leider nicht so wirklich viel davon - und es ist steiler als es auf dem Bild aussieht.


----------



## unocz (8. August 2011)

beim einstieg bin ich gestern mal wieder weggerutscht :/   grrrrrr

ist mit 1/2 nicht die mitteldistanz gemeint?


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. August 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> beim einstieg bin ich gestern mal wieder weggerutscht :/   grrrrrr
> 
> ist mit 1/2 nicht die mitteldistanz gemeint?



Naja, ich fahre ziemlich genau die Mitte zwischen Baum und Stein an, dann halt langsam einfahren und wenig bremsen, vor allem nicht vorn, damit Du steuern kannst. Wenns nass ist ist es eh fies, da hilft eigentlich nicht viel...

Hm dann dürfte er nicht  





> die 1/2 der Langdistanzler


 schreiben - oder?


----------



## ]:-> (8. August 2011)

Oh, sorry wollte keine Rätsel aufgeben, klaus hats schon richtig geantwortet, ich meinte einfach wann so die Hälfte der Langdistanzler im Ziel ist, also bei normalen Bedingungen.

Das erste Bild erinnert mich schon stark an manch spektakuläre XC-Bilder. Sieht schon ordentlich aus. Ist das eine Schlüsselstelle oder eher der typische Verlauf der Trails im gesamten Mara?

Ich glaube wirklich gerade bei solchen Wurzelsachen hat ein 29er richtig Vorteile, auch gegenüber einem Fully. Letztlich stelle ich mir solche Stellen interessant vor, wenn man die Strecke nicht kennt. Hauptsache nicht aus Überraschung (oder Schreck) zu langsam fahren, sonst bleibt nur das VR hängen...


----------



## Flo-mit-W (8. August 2011)

also ich hatte das verstanden wie "die hälfte/mitte der langdistanzler".
Mal gespannt was der Author dazu meint

->4.35? nicht übel!!

nochmal zur Verpflegung: Also an den Stationen gabs entweder nen halben riegel oder ne halbe Banane (glaube ich) auf die Hand. 
Kurz vor der Station Kisten für die leeren Flaschen und kurz danach ISO oder Wasser in die Hand. Hat super funktioniert 

@Klaus: Deine Fotos spiegeln genau meine Erfahrung an der Stelle wieder: Sauber reinfahren, Gewicht nach hinten, etwas bremsen und durch. 
Wenn nötig etwas rufen, damit keiner im Weg ist... 

Aber bei Nässe will ich gar nicht dran denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (8. August 2011)

]:->;8603289 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, sorry wollte keine Rätsel aufgeben, klaus hats schon richtig geantwortet, ich meinte einfach wann so die Hälfte der Langdistanzler im Ziel ist, also bei normalen Bedingungen.
> 
> Das erste Bild erinnert mich schon stark an manch spektakuläre XC-Bilder. Sieht schon ordentlich aus. Ist das eine Schlüsselstelle oder eher der typische Verlauf der Trails im gesamten Mara?
> 
> Ich glaube wirklich gerade bei solchen Wurzelsachen hat ein 29er richtig Vorteile, auch gegenüber einem Fully. Letztlich stelle ich mir solche Stellen interessant vor, wenn man die Strecke nicht kennt. Hauptsache nicht aus Überraschung (oder Schreck) zu langsam fahren, sonst bleibt nur das VR hängen...



Naja war schon halbwegs klar, aber eben nicht so ganz... 

Das dürfte schon eine der Schlüsselstellen sein, wobei es wie schon erwähnt wurde auch noch einige Spitzkehren gibt die nicht ohne sind, ausserdem zwei Abzweige die kaum fahrbar sind, einmal extrem steil rauf und beim anderen mal extrem steil runter, wobei das Hauptproblem beim runter ist, dass es gleichzeitig sandig und rutschig ist, man also so gut wie keinen Grip hat...


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. August 2011)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> also ich hatte das verstanden wie "die hälfte/mitte der langdistanzler".
> Mal gespannt was der Author dazu meint
> 
> ->4.35? nicht übel!!
> ...



Ja, das Ding ist halt echt verblockt, hab mir nochmal ein paar Bilder angeschaut, es liegen halt echt große Brocken rum - auf denen sollte man sich nicht ablegen! Bei Nässe hast Du so viele Wurzeln und glatte Steine, dass es absolut zur Glücksache wird, und wie gesagt wenn Du da stürzt ist die Verletzungsgefahr halt schon rel. hoch - das überleg ich mir dann schon zweimal...


----------



## martinos (9. August 2011)

ich hab zwischenzeitlich schon mal die Nobby's aufgezogen und vorne neue Bremsbeläge reingemacht. Ist am Freitag Abend evtl. jemand unterwegs, um Teilstücke der Strecke anzuschauen? Ich werde mir wohl die Wolfsburg vorab mal etwas genauer anschauen.

@Klaus: danke für die Fotos und die Infos, die Vorfreude steigt. Endlich mal ein Marathon, bei dem mein Genius auch richtig Spaß haben wird


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. August 2011)

martinos schrieb:


> ich hab zwischenzeitlich schon mal die Nobby's aufgezogen und vorne neue Bremsbeläge reingemacht. Ist am Freitag Abend evtl. jemand unterwegs, um Teilstücke der Strecke anzuschauen? Ich werde mir wohl die Wolfsburg vorab mal etwas genauer anschauen.
> 
> @Klaus: danke für die Fotos und die Infos, die Vorfreude steigt. Endlich mal ein Marathon, bei dem mein Genius auch richtig Spaß haben wird



Also letztes Jahr hatte ich vorn Rocket Ron und hinten Racing Ralph - ging gut, war aber auch trotz des Regens in der Nacht gut trocken. Ich hatte mein Spark im Einsatz, das war eigentlich auch recht spaßig - vorn 130mm hinten 110 plätten auch schon einiges - mit dem Genius dürfte es noch etwas ruhiger werden, nur die sehr steilen Uphils sind dann halt schon etwas schwieriger zu fahren. Mal gespannt wie sich der 29er verhällt grad im Gegensatz zum Fully...


----------



## martinos (9. August 2011)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Also letztes Jahr hatte ich vorn Rocket Ron und hinten Racing Ralph - ging gut, war aber auch trotz des Regens in der Nacht gut trocken. Ich hatte mein Spark im Einsatz, das war eigentlich auch recht spaßig - vorn 130mm hinten 110 plätten auch schon einiges - mit dem Genius dürfte es noch etwas ruhiger werden, nur die sehr steilen Uphils sind dann halt schon etwas schwieriger zu fahren. Mal gespannt wie sich der 29er verhällt grad im Gegensatz zum Fully...


 
RoRo fällt bei meiner Gewichtsklasse schon mal komplett aus und die RaRa sind doch recht schlüpfrig, falls es nass werden sollte (was bei dem Sommer recht wahrscheinlich sein dürfte). Spark wär natürlich mal was richtig geiles für die Strecke, aber das gibt mein Fuhrpark leider nicht her (oder hat jemand ein Spark oder Scale saugünstig abzugeben?), zumal ich ohnehin nicht um die vorderen Plätze mitfahren kann. Dafür hoffe ich, dass ich in der Fully-Wertung recht gut mit dabei sein kann. 29er dürfte für den Kurs nicht schlecht sein, das bügelt das ganze Gerumpel weg.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (9. August 2011)

Würde mich danach mal interessieren wie die Erfahrungen mit den 29ern auf der Strecke so waren. Muss auch bald mal eins ausprobieren...

Und was die Strecke und den Boden angeht: Es ist halt so, dass es echt schon recht schnell trocknet.
War letzen Mittwoch am Nachbarberg fahren, da hatte es wie jetzt auch fast jeden Tag geregnet, aber für die Tour war's perfekt. Wenn der Sand etwas angenässt ist, ist das auch gar nicht so schlecht. Nur eben Matsch und nasse Wurzeln und Steine sind nicht so doll. 

Also ich werde wohl bei meinem X-King bleiben. Ausser es regnet die Nacht davor durch, dann hab ich ein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (9. August 2011)

Ha, im Newsletter steht was Ähnliches. Und die Prognose wird gut


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. August 2011)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Ha, im Newsletter steht was Ähnliches. Und die Prognose wird gut



Ja, das Wetter soll besser werden! Letztes Jahr hats morgends noch geregnet und die Strecke war top! Der Sand schluckt das Wasser bis zu einem bestimmten grad und tocknet auch sehr schnell ab. Solange es nicht bis direkt zum Rennen regnet oder sehr viel kommt geht das!

So ein Rennen wie 2005 fahr ich aber in Neustadt nicht mehr, damals hab ich mir den kompletten Antrieb, die Felgen und das Innenlager ruiniert, das Sand-Wasser Gemisch ist in Neustadt die Hölle, dringt überall ein! Der Sand vom Bundsandsteingebirge ist irgendwie besonders fein...


----------



## Radler-01 (10. August 2011)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> ->4.35? nicht übel!!


 
 ich hatte 4:11 ... aber auf der MD  das Motorrad der LD hatte ich schon vorm Ziel gehört, und dann die Entscheidung getroffen: das kann nicht sein - LD schneller als MD es hat geklappt 
Am Sonntag bin ich auch einen Teil gefahren: die Steilabfahrt ins Gimmeldinger Tal war besch... rutschig und ausgewaschen, Wolfsburg war auch wieder knackig.
Mal sehen wie´s am So läuft - ich peil mal 3:45 an


----------



## martinos (10. August 2011)

welche Streckenteile machen denn für eine Vorabbesichtigung Sinn (kenne die Strecke überhaupt nicht und will mein Pulver nicht schon am Samstag verschiessen) und bei welchem Kilometer sind diese? Ich muss nicht alles sehen, nur die Sachen die wirklich interessant sind, um diese vorab vielleicht ein-/zweimal zu fahren.

ich hab mir mal folgende vorgenommen
-Steilabfahrt Gimmeldinger Tal (siehe radler-01)
-Wolfsburg


----------



## Flo-mit-W (10. August 2011)

Das ist sind genau die wichtigsten Stellen. Und von NW aus recht gut zu erreichen.
Fahre selbst evtl Samstag nochmal hin bevor ich die Unterlagen hole...


----------



## martinos (10. August 2011)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Das ist sind genau die wichtigsten Stellen. Und von NW aus recht gut zu erreichen.
> Fahre selbst evtl Samstag nochmal hin bevor ich die Unterlagen hole...


 
ist die Steilabfahrt ins Gimmeldinger Tal die vor dem ersten Roten Kreuz auf dem Plan unter http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/neustadt/html/Streckenplan2011web.pdf


----------



## Flo-mit-W (10. August 2011)

Hmm, gut Frage. Ich GLAUBE vor dem 2. roten Kreuz. Bin mir aber absolut nciht sicher...


----------



## Radler-01 (10. August 2011)

martinos schrieb:


> die Steilabfahrt ins Gimmeldinger Tal


 .. ist der Trail am ersten Ausrufezeichen und vor dem 2. Kreuz (im Tal/am Wasser) zur Orientierung: auf der Streckenplan das Kreuz "rechts oben"


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. August 2011)

radler-01 schrieb:


> .. ist der Trail am ersten Ausrufezeichen und vor dem 2. Kreuz (im Tal/am Wasser) zur Orientierung: auf der Streckenplan das Kreuz "rechts oben"



Jap das passt! Der Trail geht rechts vom Schotterweg ab, dann 2 Spitzkehren und dann wirds immer steiler bergab - und er ist glaub wieder total ausgewaschen, holpert also mächtig!


----------



## Flo-mit-W (10. August 2011)

Ich muss leider sagen, mein größtes Problem an der Stelle war letztes Jahr nicht der Trail selbst, sondern das Tempo. Es ging fast im Schrittempo bergab, permanent kurz vorm Umfallen mangels Vortieb. 
Da kann auch keiner was dafür, ist halt einfach ein Nadelöhr. Und danach ist es auch egal, dann entzerrt sich alles.
Naja, als Langdistanzler ist es wahrscheinlich nicht so drastisch.
Aber die Vorstellung kurz vorm Ziel am Streckenteiler ne zweite Runde zu starten... 
Ne Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GiselaMakowski (10. August 2011)

Ich suche eine Mfg nach Neustadt - komme von München.


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. August 2011)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Ich muss leider sagen, mein größtes Problem an der Stelle war letztes Jahr nicht der Trail selbst, sondern das Tempo. Es ging fast im Schrittempo bergab, permanent kurz vorm Umfallen mangels Vortieb.
> Da kann auch keiner was dafür, ist halt einfach ein Nadelöhr. Und danach ist es auch egal, dann entzerrt sich alles.
> Naja, als Langdistanzler ist es wahrscheinlich nicht so drastisch.
> Aber die Vorstellung kurz vorm Ziel am Streckenteiler ne zweite Runde zu starten...
> Ne Danke



Langstrecke ist immer etwas ruhiger - wobei ich letztes Jahr in der 1. Runde da auch runtergestochert bin weil eben langsamere vorne dran waren. 
Und sehr langsam ist wirklich schwerer als mit ner vernünftiger Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## GiselaMakowski (10. August 2011)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Langstrecke ist immer etwas ruhiger - wobei ich letztes Jahr in der 1. Runde da auch runtergestochert bin weil eben langsamere vorne dran waren.
> Und sehr langsam ist wirklich schwerer als mit ner vernünftiger Geschwindigkeit.



SEHR LAUT "Bitte vorbeilassen!" rufen hilft definitiv. Die Leut machen dann auch die Spur frei. Kann mich an keinen Stau erinnern. Aber ich bin auch SEHR laut.


----------



## roischiffer (10. August 2011)

martinos schrieb:


> ... bin gespannt.
> 
> Hat noch jemand nen Tipp, was man drum herum in Neustadt und Umgebung mit kleinen Kindern (2 + 4 Jahre) so anstellen kann?
> Wir haben das Rennen noch mit nem Kurzurlaub verbunden.




* Am Rennwochenende ist Sa/So Fischerfest im Kaltenbrunner Tal, das läßt sich prima mit einer Kalmitwanderung kombinieren.

* Kurpfalzpark Wachenheim, unmittelbar hinter'm Weinbiet an der Landstraße nach Wachenheim.

Am besten in NW am Bahnhof/Buchhandel/Pfälzerwaldverein die 1:25.000 Wanderkarte kaufen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. August 2011)

eine "aaaaaaaaaaachtung" und anschliesendes "merciiiii" hilft immer 

bis sonntag


----------



## unocz (11. August 2011)

ein links oder ein recht , selbst mitte kann hilfreich sein 


bis sonntag...........


----------



## klaus_winstel (11. August 2011)

NoAge schrieb:


> SEHR LAUT "Bitte vorbeilassen!" rufen hilft definitiv. Die Leut machen dann auch die Spur frei. Kann mich an keinen Stau erinnern. Aber ich bin auch SEHR laut.



An der Stelle gehst Du definitiv nicht vorbei, egal wie laut man ruft! Das ist einfach zu eng! Wäre für beide ein Risiko! Egal, in der 2. Runde war sowas von frei, da hat man manchmal das Gefühl alleine unterwegs zu sein...


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. August 2011)

das li/re bringt oft nix, da die leute net raffen, ob sie li sollen, oder ich li vorbei will 
ich sag nur achtung und schau wo sie ein loch machen. so darf der vor mir sich die linie die er fahren will/kann selber aussuchen und ich muss halt damti leben, was er "freigibt"


----------



## martinos (11. August 2011)

roischiffer schrieb:


> * Am Rennwochenende ist Sa/So Fischerfest im Kaltenbrunner Tal, das läßt sich prima mit einer Kalmitwanderung kombinieren.
> 
> * Kurpfalzpark Wachenheim, unmittelbar hinter'm Weinbiet an der Landstraße nach Wachenheim.


 
Kalmitwanderung wird nix, mein Großer ist extrem lauffaul. Falls man das allerdings mit 16"-Schüttelbike oder Laufrad machen kann, dann ist der sofort dabei.

Der Kurpfalzpark hört sich spitze an!

Danke an alle für die Tipps zur Freizeitgestaltung.

Zwecks vorbeilassen könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das bei nem engen Singletrail auch trotz lautestem Brüllen nix wird  weil der andere nämlich sonst in die Prärie abfliegen würde.

In einem anderen Beitrag habe ich mal versucht, ein Marathon 1x1 für Einsteiger zusammenzustellen. Bin noch an der Sammlung, aber vielleicht gibts ja auch für Neustadt Mitleser, denen das helfen könnte.
Für Anregungen bin ich natürlich weiterhin offen:

*Marathon-1x1:*
1. stelle dich gemäß deinen Ambitionen und Selbsteinschätzung im Startblock auf, damit keine gefährlichen Situationen entstehen und Behinderungen vermieden werden können (schnelle vorne, langsame hinten)
2. Fahre wenn möglich immer rechts, damit schnellere Fahrer überholen können
3. Achte vor einem Spurwechsel auf den Verkehr vor und hinter dir - auch bei Kurven Spur halten und Driften möglichst vermeiden
4. informiere beim Überholen die vor dir Fahrenden (links, mitte, rechts) - "links" bedeutet, dass du in Fahrtrichtung links überholen willst, "mitte" bedeutet, dass du zwischen zwei Fahrern überholen willst
5. rechne immer mit Fahrfehlern oder Defekten deiner Mitfahrer
6. sei immer bremsbereit und halte genügend Sicherheitsabstand
7. solltest du Bergauf oder Bergab schieben müssen, dann sollten  keine fahrenden Biker behindert werden
8. achte bei Verpflegungsstationen oder anderen Pausen darauf, dass der durchfahrende Verkehr nicht behindert wird
9. wirf keinen Müll weg
9. informier dich bei Stürzen, ob Hilfe benötigt wird - falls du selber gestürzt bist, dann bitte so schnell wie möglich die Strecke frei machen und anzeigen, ob du Hilfe brauchst
10. Ganz wichtig: gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme hilft allen, Unfallfrei und mit viel Spaß ins Ziel zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (11. August 2011)

Man könnte glatt den Eindruck bekommen, dass das ganze Rennen eine einzige Staugefahr ist, wo lauter schnelle und gute Fahrer viel zu weit hinten starten und vorne lauter Anfänger rumstehen 

Ich bin übrigens auch froh, wenn ich es nicht nur krachen und schreien höre hinter mir, sondern ich auch weiß wo derjenige angeschossen kommt.


----------



## karsten71 (11. August 2011)

]:->;8612818 schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte glatt den Eindruck bekommen, dass das ganze Rennen eine einzige Staugefahr ist, wo lauter schnelle und gute Fahrer viel zu weit hinten starten und vorne lauter Anfänger rumstehen



Ist das nicht immer so???


----------



## martinos (11. August 2011)

]:->;8612818 schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte glatt den Eindruck bekommen, dass das ganze Rennen eine einzige Staugefahr ist, wo lauter schnelle und gute Fahrer viel zu weit hinten starten und vorne lauter Anfänger rumstehen
> 
> Ich bin übrigens auch froh, wenn ich es nicht nur krachen und schreien höre hinter mir, sondern ich auch weiß wo derjenige angeschossen kommt.


 
aus meiner Sicht sind sowieso immer die anderen schuld


----------



## Flo-mit-W (11. August 2011)

Gut, also nach meiner Erfahrung war es echt nur eine Stelle wo es sich ECHT gestaut hatte, da hilft dann, wie zuvor festgestellt wurde, auch rufen nicht.
Wenn Leute vor einem Schieben finde ich es selbstverständlich, dass Fahrende immer vorgelassen werden (siehe Fotos von Klaus etwas weiter vorne) -> genau so hatte ich es an der Wolfsburg auch erlebt.

links, rechts rufen funktioniert leider nicht immer. Letztes Jahr hab ich das ganz intuitiv gemacht, aber der Holländer vor mir ist dann brav nach rechts als ich gerade rechts vorbei wollte. Bin selten SO knapp an nem Crash vorbei. War halt leider sehr schnell, aber eben etwas schneller als er...


----------



## klaus_winstel (11. August 2011)

]:->;8612818 schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte glatt den Eindruck bekommen, dass das ganze Rennen eine einzige Staugefahr ist, wo lauter schnelle und gute Fahrer viel zu weit hinten starten und vorne lauter Anfänger rumstehen
> 
> Ich bin übrigens auch froh, wenn ich es nicht nur krachen und schreien höre hinter mir, sondern ich auch weiß wo derjenige angeschossen kommt.



In Neustadt ist das natürlich nicht so, fährste aber ein Rennen  mit über 3000 Fahrern, sind die Ideen oder Regeln oben gar nicht so dumm...


----------



## Flo-mit-W (12. August 2011)

So, ab jetzt wird es interessant was die Wetterprognosen angeht. Mehr als 3 Tage davor macht keinen Sinn.
Auf der Seite meines Vertrauens heisst es Samstagmorgen Regen, Sonntag Nachmittag Gewitter. 
Auf anderen Seiten ist auch Samstag trocken.

Fazit: Genug Zeit zum Trocknen für den Boden und der Nic bleibt im Keller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roischiffer (12. August 2011)

Guggschde do:

http://nabu-nw.de/seiten/weinbiet.htm

Wetterorakel oben links unter Weinbietwetter & Wetterlinks


----------



## slatanic (13. August 2011)

Moin

kann mir jemand sagen aus der Region ob es die letzten Tage stark geregnet hat
und wie der Niederschlag heute ist

Gruß


----------



## unocz (13. August 2011)

die böden sind trocken. hat kurzzeitig freitag morgen etwas geregnet. heuet ist es bisher trocken und soll es auch bleiben.
zu morgen schweige ich jetzt mal


----------



## Flo-mit-W (13. August 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> die böden sind trocken. hat kurzzeitig freitag morgen etwas geregnet. heuet ist es bisher trocken und soll es auch bleiben.
> zu morgen schweige ich jetzt mal



Also ich komme gerade vom nachberg runter und Sitze auf dem Marktplatz. Die Sonne scheint und die böden sind trocken. Höchstens ein schattiges Sternchen kann mal noch etwas rutschig sein ...


----------



## unocz (13. August 2011)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Also ich komme gerade vom nachberg runter und Sitze auf dem Marktplatz. Die Sonne scheint und die böden sind trocken. Höchstens ein schattiges Sternchen kann mal noch etwas rutschig sein ...





ja das es jetzt noch trocken ist weiss ich wohl, ich hoffe nur das das für morgen auch so bleibt.
so mache  ich jetzt auch auf den weg die unterlagen abzuholen......................


----------



## klaus_winstel (13. August 2011)

Naja sagen wir es doch wie es ist, die Wetteraussichten sind nicht so ganz toll! Es dürfte etwas Regen geben! Ein bischen ist allerdings kein Drama letztes Jahr hats auch morgends noch geregnet, Strecke war top! Dieses Jahr nimmt die Wahrscheinlichkeit gegen mittag zu - wenns nicht gar zu arg ist, macht das auch nix...


----------



## Flo-mit-W (13. August 2011)

Lassen wir uns einfach mal überraschen. Hoffentlich positiv 

Naja, und bei der Anmeldung war ich jetzt schon zwei mal, hab wie blöd den Transponder gesucht. Hab dann erst vor Ort erfahren, dass der diesmal bei der Startnummer integriert ist. Steht leider nirgendwo


----------



## klaus_winstel (13. August 2011)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Lassen wir uns einfach mal überraschen. Hoffentlich positiv
> 
> Naja, und bei der Anmeldung war ich jetzt schon zwei mal, hab wie blöd den Transponder gesucht. Hab dann erst vor Ort erfahren, dass der diesmal bei der Startnummer integriert ist. Steht leider nirgendwo



Ja, der ist seit neuestem (diesem Jahr) in die Startnummer integriert...


----------



## unocz (14. August 2011)

soooo war eine sehrn gelungene veranstaltung (wie immer). lsutig war nur das ich mich seelisch die ganze zeit auf die wolfsburg vorbereitet hatte und dann eine abgespeckte version kommt


----------



## kloinerfeigling (14. August 2011)

Man kann nichts sagen über die Trails die sind Hammer , wenn auch manchmal wirklich zu schmal, wenn schnellere überholen wollen, staut es sich manchmal schon ganz schön.

Was wirklich schlecht war, bei der kurzdistanz gab es eine Schlechte Organisation, die Schilder zeigten in die Stadt, wohin das ganze Fahrerfeld auch von dem Streckenposten zusätzlich noch einmal geleitet wurde.
Ein Teil des Fahrerfeldes (38) waren bereits im Ziel und mussten nochmal starten, der andere Teil (wir) musste wieder zurück.













http://imageshack.us/f/35/bildschirmfoto20110814u.png/
http://imageshack.us/f/845/bildschirmfoto20110814u.png/
http://imageshack.us/f/35/bildschirmfoto20110814u.png/

Dann gab es noch einen der hupend wie ein verrückter mit dem Auto hochfuhr, wohl um den bemerkten Fehler zu beheben, allerdings kommt man auf der abgesperrten Strecke mit etwa 40, manch einer auch mehr runter und rechnet nicht wirklich mit so einem Bekloppten der auf einer abgesperrten Strecke fahrt.




http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/bildschirmfoto20110814u.png/

Einsicht Seitens der Orga war zwar da, aber die schoben den schwarzen Peter ganz schnell an uns zurück, wir hätten uns den Streckenplan nicht angeschaut, aber ganz ehrlich 1 Streckenposten und 1 Schild beide sagen das gleiche...
Ich sehe da den Fehler nicht wirklich bei uns...

Ein Teamkollege wurde auch noch ein 2. mal falsch geschickt, und von einem aus Stuttgart hört man dass er sogar 4mal falsch geschickt wurde.
Sowas ist mir in meinen ganzen Jahren im MTB-Sport noch nie passiert 
Ich hoffe es wird da seitens der Rennleitung reagiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patti124 (14. August 2011)

Ja, dass mit der Kurzdistanz war nicht ganz soll. (ich war auch in der Gruppe die den Berg noch einmal hochfahren musste)
Trotzdem fand ich die Veranstaltung sehr schön, es gab nette Trails und die Verpfegungstellen waren auch top!

Lob an die Veranstalter


----------



## hambacher (14. August 2011)

Natürlich hat der Veranstalter einiges verbockt. 
Die neue Kurzstrecke wurde zur "richtigen" Einsteigerstrecke gemacht .. Denke mit der neuen Streckenführung waren die alt eingesessenen Streckenposten evtl. überfordert.
Die Änderung war ein guter Schritt in Richtung Marathon für alle. 
Selbst die entschärfte Wolfsburgabfahrt war für viele Fahrer der Mittelstrecke schon fast zu anspruchsvoll
Konnte mich als Zuschauer selbst davon überzeugen.


----------



## steppwolf (14. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin zwar richtig gefahren, aber ein Kollege von mir hat (ungewollt) die Mittelstrecke "abgekürzt". Nicht nur er sondern mehrere wurden falsch geleitet...

das heißt das die Ergebnisse eigentlich für den "Arsch" sind...

naja, trotzdem schönes Rennen heute!!!!


----------



## pun1sh3r (14. August 2011)

Hi,

das mit den Falschleitungen fand ich echt bescheiden.

Dass natürlich auch auf der Mittelstrecke falsch geführt wurde ist wirklich sehr ärgerlich. Gerade für die Teilnehmer, denen die Zeit wichtig ist...

Die Wolfsburgabfahrt hat mir ( Mit AM Fully ) richtig Spass gemacht. Ich bin aber auch zum ersten Mal gefahren - k.p. wie die letztes Mal war. Ich fand aber die Spitzkehre zur Abfahrt wegen den vielen Steinen ziemlich tricky. Die Abfahrt selbst ist bei Trockenheit eigentlich kein Problem...

Bin nächstes Jahr wieder am Start - dieses Mal mit dem HT 


Gruß Ben


----------



## unocz (14. August 2011)

wo ist denn die mittelstrecke falsch geführt worden?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. August 2011)

Ich wäre diese Jahr auch gerne mitgefahren, aber wir hatten lange geplanten Besuch. Da ging nichts zu machen... 
Diese Jahr ist echt Mist - viele Termine lagen für mich einfach ungünstig!Und auf dem Weg zum Spessart-Bike-Marathon bin ich wegen einer defekten Tankgeber-Einheit mit dem Auto liegen geblieben.. 
Ich muss bei Zeit mal auf der HP vom Neustadt-Marathon schauen, aber vielleicht hat hier ja jemand schöne Bilder von den überall gelobten Trails in Neustadt gemacht, bzw. zur Hand???


----------



## stefanscheu (14. August 2011)

Hi,

ich muss jetzt mal was loswerden.
Komisch, bei fast jedem Marathon werden später im Forum Berichte über zu schwere bzw. technisch zu anspruchsvolle Strecken geschrieben. Ich bin heute die Mitteldistanz gefahren, wie manche Fahrer sich schon an den ersten kleinsten Rampen auf und ab anstellen ist schon richtig nervig. Die Strecke war perfekt, muss ja nicht für alle fahrbar sein.


----------



## Benji (14. August 2011)

stefanscheu schrieb:


> ...... Ich bin heute die Mitteldistanz gefahren, wie manche Fahrer sich schon an den ersten kleinsten Rampen auf und ab anstellen ist schon richtig nervig. Die Strecke war perfekt, muss ja nicht für alle fahrbar sein.



ich war auch auf der mitteldistanz unterwegs, natürlich gabs da den ein oder anderen bremser, aber auch ich hab bremsen und zwei augen und rennen werden nicht bergab gewonnen, außer downhill rennen. 

auch wenn die strecke deiner meinung nach perfekt war, es gibt immer welche, die mit einigen streckenteilen überfordert sind. leider waren die halt ab und zu vor dir. verbieten mit zu fahren kann man ihnen ja wohl auch nicht, aber am nächsten berg stehen lassen hilft. 

b

p.s.: @unocz: gut durchgekommen??


----------



## unocz (15. August 2011)

Benji schrieb:


> ich war auch auf der mitteldistanz unterwegs, natürlich gabs da den ein oder anderen bremser, aber auch ich hab bremsen und zwei augen und rennen werden nicht bergab gewonnen, außer downhill rennen.
> 
> auch wenn die strecke deiner meinung nach perfekt war, es gibt immer welche, die mit einigen streckenteilen überfordert sind. leider waren die halt ab und zu vor dir. verbieten mit zu fahren kann man ihnen ja wohl auch nicht, aber am nächsten berg stehen lassen hilft.
> 
> ...





JA danke, war wie immer super. bis auf den einen ausgewaschenen einstieg, aber den ist wohl so gut wie keiner gefahren, bin ich alles gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (15. August 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> soooo war eine sehrn gelungene veranstaltung (wie immer). lsutig war nur das ich mich seelisch die ganze zeit auf die wolfsburg vorbereitet hatte und dann eine abgespeckte version kommt



Das war nicht lustig! Ich wusste nix von der Änderung und habs dann komplett verpeilt und bin quasi an der Spitzkehre grad aus und musste dann absteigen... 
Aber eigentlich egal, war sowieso alles für die Katz! Nach 10km hat mein rechter Schalthebel den Geist aufgegeben und war nur noch teilweise zu gebrauchen - somit war ich oft nur noch mit 3 Gängen unterwegs - da das Schaltwerk dann sonstwo positioniert war blieb noch nichtmal ein Gang sauber drin, also hab ich abgebrochen...


----------



## Flo-mit-W (15. August 2011)

Wenn ich das alles so lese scheine ich ja recht Glück gehabt zu gaben. Bin überall richtig abgebogen, auch schön den trail an der Wolfsburg runter wie letztes Jahr und kam auch sonst gut durch.
Klar ist es ärgerlich wenn vor einem jemand an einem Single-Trial Anstieg aus dem Tritt kommt, aber andererseits ist mir das auch passiert wenn mal jemand hinter mir war. Hält sich oft irgendwie in der Waage.
Habe aber auch 2mal mitbekommen, dass Leute vor mir falsch abgebogen waren. Bei dem einen war es nicht so schlimm, der ist halt ein paar Meter rauf gefahren während alle anderen an der Abzweigung runter sind. Aber an einer Stelle sind 2 Jungs vor mir volle Kanne in eine gerodete Waldschneise reingedonnert während der eigentliche Weg auf selber Höhe weg ging. Die Stelle war letztes Jahr ok, aber der Wald ändert sich und das sollten die beim Ausschildern bedenken und nicht einfach so machen wie jedes Jahr.
Großer Kritikpunkt, den ich wohl auch noch weitergeben werde: Direkt nach der Wolfsburg wenn man von dem Trampelpfad um die Burg kommt, sind da überall Wanderer. Die WISSEN nicht einmal, dass da ein Rennen ist! Freunde die zugeschaut hatten, habe ein poaar Leute aufgeklärt, die wussten nicht was los ist. Gleichzeitig hätte es an der Stelle fast einen Fahrer bei Highspeed zerlegt, weil er Wanderern ausweichen musste und in einen Busch rein ist.

So was MICH jetzt interessiert: Weiß jemand wieviele bei der Mitteldistanz "abgekürzt" haben und inwiefern das Ergebnis zu gebrauchen ist? Da dies mein einziges Rennen ist, ist mir die Auswertung schon rel. wichtig. 
Ausserdem würde mich interessieren ob die Strecke länger war als letztes Jahr, wegen der neuen Anfahrt. Ich hatte 56,4 km auf dem Tacho, aber das kann natürlich auch mit dem Rollumfang, Reifen etc variieren...


----------



## Kelme (15. August 2011)

In der örtlichen Zeitung - RHEINPFALZ - wird der Udo Bölts mit den Worten zititert: "Ganz ehrlich, solch eine tolle Wegeführung mit seiner perfekten Ausschilderung, das sollte in Deutschland der Maßstab sein.".


----------



## Hottahegel (15. August 2011)

Ich bin in Neustadt auch das erste mal gefahren und muss sagen : Hut ab Die Strecke hat echt was und macht richtig Spaß zu fahren.Ich musste aber auch hin und wieder absteigen, weil es doch zum einen kleinere Staus gab oder mir die Einstiege in die Trails teilweise zu tricky waren.Allerdings hab ich erst alle die da hinter mir waren und fahren wollten durchgelassen.Ich seh das eher etwas entspannter aber es gibt ja genug die sich rot und grün ärgern wenn einer nicht gleich zur Seite springt und Platz macht.Mit der Beschilderung hatte ich keine Probleme,aber vieleicht auch nur deswegen, weil ich die Strecke nicht kannte. Und an fast jeder Abzweigung stand ja auch ein Streckenposten. Hat mir gut gefallen !!


----------



## klaus_winstel (15. August 2011)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Wenn ich das alles so lese scheine ich ja recht Glück gehabt zu gaben. Bin überall richtig abgebogen, auch schön den trail an der Wolfsburg runter wie letztes Jahr und kam auch sonst gut durch.
> Klar ist es ärgerlich wenn vor einem jemand an einem Single-Trial Anstieg aus dem Tritt kommt, aber andererseits ist mir das auch passiert wenn mal jemand hinter mir war. Hält sich oft irgendwie in der Waage.
> Habe aber auch 2mal mitbekommen, dass Leute vor mir falsch abgebogen waren. Bei dem einen war es nicht so schlimm, der ist halt ein paar Meter rauf gefahren während alle anderen an der Abzweigung runter sind. Aber an einer Stelle sind 2 Jungs vor mir volle Kanne in eine gerodete Waldschneise reingedonnert während der eigentliche Weg auf selber Höhe weg ging. Die Stelle war letztes Jahr ok, aber der Wald ändert sich und das sollten die beim Ausschildern bedenken und nicht einfach so machen wie jedes Jahr.
> Großer Kritikpunkt, den ich wohl auch noch weitergeben werde: Direkt nach der Wolfsburg wenn man von dem Trampelpfad um die Burg kommt, sind da überall Wanderer. Die WISSEN nicht einmal, dass da ein Rennen ist! Freunde die zugeschaut hatten, habe ein poaar Leute aufgeklärt, die wussten nicht was los ist. Gleichzeitig hätte es an der Stelle fast einen Fahrer bei Highspeed zerlegt, weil er Wanderern ausweichen musste und in einen Busch rein ist.
> ...



Die Strecke war lt. Veranstalter 3km länger müsste so eigentlich auch passen.


----------



## unocz (15. August 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> In der örtlichen Zeitung - RHEINPFALZ - wird der Udo Bölts mit den Worten zititert: "Ganz ehrlich, solch eine tolle Wegeführung mit seiner perfekten Ausschilderung, das sollte in Deutschland der Maßstab sein.".


 

also. damit ist alles gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kloinerfeigling (15. August 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> In der örtlichen Zeitung - RHEINPFALZ - wird der Udo Bölts mit den Worten zititert: "Ganz ehrlich, solch eine tolle Wegeführung mit seiner perfekten Ausschilderung, das sollte in Deutschland der Maßstab sein.".



*Der ist mit Sicherheit nicht die Kurzstrecke gefahren... Ich habs sogar auf Video, man sieht genau wie die Pfeile falsch zeigten und auch der Streckenposten falsch den Weg wieß. In einem steht er sogar auf dem Weg wo wir hätten reinfahren sollen und wieß den anderen Weg....*

Und es gibt weit größerere Radrennen die das besser hinbekommen:
WOMC Offenburg
UltraBike Kirchzarten
SBM Furtwangen


----------



## roischiffer (15. August 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> also. damit ist alles gesagt





Eigentlich schon, aber noch nicht von Jedem


----------



## Hottahegel (15. August 2011)

kloinerfeigling schrieb:


> *Der ist mit Sicherheit nicht die Kurzstrecke gefahren... Ich habs sogar auf Video, man sieht genau wie die Pfeile falsch zeigten und auch der Streckenposten falsch den Weg wieß. In einem steht er sogar auf dem Weg wo wir hätten reinfahren sollen und wieß den anderen Weg....*
> 
> Und es gibt weit größerere Radrennen die das besser hinbekommen:
> WOMC Offenburg
> ...




Der ist die Mittlere Strecke gefahren. Wie ich auch.Dort stimmten die Schilder. Allerdings bin ich auch einmal falsch ums Eck geschossen weil ein Absperrband abgerissen war und ich es zu spät gemerkt hab. Waren zum Glück nur ein paar Meter. Ich hab es allerdings nur gemerkt weil hinter mir einer in die richtige Richtung weiter gefahren ist.Sonst wäre ich warscheinlich noch heute im Wald verschollen


----------



## bikehumanumest (15. August 2011)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Das war nicht lustig! Ich wusste nix von der Änderung und habs dann komplett verpeilt und bin quasi an der Spitzkehre grad aus und musste dann absteigen...
> Aber eigentlich egal, war sowieso alles für die Katz! Nach 10km hat mein rechter Schalthebel den Geist aufgegeben und war nur noch teilweise zu gebrauchen - somit war ich oft nur noch mit 3 Gängen unterwegs - da das Schaltwerk dann sonstwo positioniert war blieb noch nichtmal ein Gang sauber drin, also hab ich abgebrochen...



schade, warst aber trotzdem flott unterwegs... ich hab den Trail übrigens (nach meinem Kettenklemmer  nach der Treppe ohne ortskundigen Führer) im trockenen in Runde 1 fast komplett gefahren...auf der zweiten Runde war es mir wegen des Regens dann doch zu rutschig...Sicherheit geht vor...aber der untere Teil ging da auch ...

Grüßle Joe


----------



## klaus_winstel (15. August 2011)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> schade, warst aber trotzdem flott unterwegs... ich hab den Trail übrigens (nach meinem Kettenklemmer  nach der Treppe ohne ortskundigen Führer) im trockenen in Runde 1 fast komplett gefahren...auf der zweiten Runde war es mir wegen des Regens dann doch zu rutschig...Sicherheit geht vor...aber der untere Teil ging da auch ...
> 
> Grüßle Joe



Puh, ich war da halt schon recht demotiviert, ständig ist die Kette gesprungen, dann nie den Gang den ich grad gern gefahren hätte, hab ja auch mal alles durchgeschaut, ob der Zug verklemmt ist oder sonst was nicht passt - aber alles für die Katz! Ich glaub das wäre gestern ganz gut geworden, Kraft und Kondition warn OK...


----------



## alex80 (15. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich war auch in Neustadt am Start, zum ersten Mal auf der Langdistanz. Ich fand es großartig und die Ausschilderung bzw. Streckenposten waren bei mir alle zur und an der richtigen Stelle. Strecke ist der Hammer, habe natürlich auch einen ausführlichen Rennbericht auf meiner Homepage verfasst. Hier ist der Link dazu:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=65


Viele Grüße und bis zum nächsten Jahr,
Alex


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (15. August 2011)

Voriges jahr zum erst gefahren und dieses jahr wieder trotdem 500 km fahren.
Für mich kein problem mit die strecke (lang distanz), war gut angegeben. Die andere start hat mir gut gefallen, nicht gleich 10% steigung.
Leider nicht ganz gute beine nach samstag beim dragsterennen in Hockenheim, trotzdem noch P46 in die gesammt wertung und P5 beim M3.
Aber P1 beim M3 und P9 gesamt wertung mit 4:47u mit 47 minuten vorsprung auf P2 beim M3, stimmt das???
Weiter 104 teilnehmer und nur 61 finisher, war er wirklich so eines hartes rennen oder ???


----------



## klaus_winstel (15. August 2011)

fred_mtb-sport schrieb:


> Voriges jahr zum erst gefahren und dieses jahr wieder trotdem 500 km fahren.
> Für mich kein problem mit die strecke (lang distanz), war gut angegeben. Die andere start hat mir gut gefallen, nicht gleich 10% steigung.
> Leider nicht ganz gute beine nach samstag beim dragsterennen in Hockenheim, trotzdem noch P46 in die gesammt wertung und P5 beim M3.
> Aber P1 beim M3 und P9 gesamt wertung mit 4:47u mit 47 minuten vorsprung auf P2 beim M3, stimmt das???
> Weiter 104 teilnehmer und nur 61 finisher, war er wirklich so eines hartes rennen oder ???



Nein, das stimmt nicht, Platz1 der Masters3 ist ausgestiegen (oder hat sich verfahren/abgekürzt)! Vermutlich hat er das aber nicht gemeldet und ist statt dessen durchs Ziel gefahren!
Ich bin ebenfalls raus, aber eben nicht durchs Ziel, ausserdem hab ich mich bei der Zeitnahme gemeldet, damit gar nicht erst rumgesucht werden muss - ist eigentlich Pflicht!

Ist echt schade dass sowas den Leuten die dann eigentlich die Plätze eingefahren haben wegnimmt - incl. der Preise! Eigentlich müsste sowas vom Veranstalter grob auf Plausibilität geprüft werden, denn das die Zeit nicht passt ist eh klar. Aber so ganz einfach ist das nicht, das ist auch klar. Mann müsste die ersten 3 jeder Klasse quasi händisch durchchecken...

Also eigentlich bist Du 4. geworden, zumindest ist Dir dadurch nicht der Treppchenplatz weggenommen worden!


----------



## unocz (16. August 2011)

Liebe Teilnehmer

hallo Biker/-in
herzlichen Dank an alle Teilnehmer und Besucher des 9. SIGMA SPORT Bike Marathon in Deutschland. Unser Dank gilt natürlich auch den vielen Helfern der Vereine, der Feuerwehr Neustadt, dem DRK, dem Forst, der TKS, der Motoradstaffel, dem Bauhof, der Stadt Neustadt und natürlich auch den Sponsoren und Partnern. Die TKS und SIGMA Sport haben zusammen ein kurzweiliges Programm mit Livemusik, Kinderunterhaltung und Speedmaster auf dem Markt- und Juliusplatz präsentiert welches sehr gut angekommen ist. Auch der neue Zieleinlauf und die "Entschärfung" der Kurzdistanz hatten eine sehr positive Resonanz. 

Neben den vielen schönen Momenten beim Event gab es leider auch einen Wermutstropfen. Auf der Kurzdistanz wurde eine große Anzaahl der Teilnehmer falsch geleitet. Überall wo Menschen am Werk sind, können Fehler passieren  - wie auch in diesem Fall bei einem unserer gewissenhaftesten Helfer. Nobody is perfect - und wir sind sehr stolz auf jeden einzelnen Helfer! Ohne deren Einsatz wäre so ein Event einfach nicht durchführbar.
An dieser Stelle möchten wir uns hiermit nochmals für diesen bösen Patzer entschuldigen. Mit dem Neustart dieser Gruppe und der separaten Wertung inklusive Preise haben wir die bestmögliche Lösung angeboten um ein faires Ergebnis zu bekommen.
Danke an dieser Stelle auch noch für die vielen lobenden Worte zu den Streckenposten welche wir natürlich gerne weitergeben.
Nun noch ein erfreulicher Ausblick: im kommenden Jahr gibt es nun schon das 10jährige Jubiläum des SIGMA SPORT Bike Marathons - dann natürlich auch mit ein paar Specials. Daher den Termin am 12. August 2012 unbedingt schon mal vormerken.
Wir wünschen allen für die verbleibenden Sommerwochen eine gute Zeit und den Bikern zudem eine spaßige 2. Bike-Saisonhälfte.
Der Veranstalter
Radsportakademie


----------



## unocz (16. August 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> Liebe Teilnehmer
> 
> hallo Biker/-in
> herzlichen Dank an alle Teilnehmer und Besucher des 9. SIGMA SPORT Bike Marathon in Deutschland. Unser Dank gilt natürlich auch den vielen Helfern der Vereine, der Feuerwehr Neustadt, dem DRK, dem Forst, der TKS, der Motoradstaffel, dem Bauhof, der Stadt Neustadt und natürlich auch den Sponsoren und Partnern. Die TKS und SIGMA Sport haben zusammen ein kurzweiliges Programm mit Livemusik, Kinderunterhaltung und Speedmaster auf dem Markt- und Juliusplatz präsentiert welches sehr gut angekommen ist. Auch der neue Zieleinlauf und die "Entschärfung" der Kurzdistanz hatten eine sehr positive Resonanz.
> ...


 

na das ist doch nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fred_mtb-sport (16. August 2011)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Also eigentlich bist Du 4. geworden, zumindest ist Dir dadurch nicht der Treppchenplatz weggenommen worden!


Aber die rückstand jetzt am schnelsten M3 glücklich viel weniger.
Weiter P4 auch gut, könnte ich gleich nach rennen nach hause fahren für 500 km im Auto um etwa kurz bevor 21:30u zu hause zu sein.
Weiter eine top veranstaltung und top das die orga ihre fehler erkant.


----------



## kloinerfeigling (17. August 2011)

Nur dass man sich mal ein Bild der Kurzstrecke machen kann.
 http: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrFtEFrN2jA

0:10 Schild,
0:16 Streckenposten
1:06 Autofahrer...


----------



## martinos (17. August 2011)

ich muss jetzt mal ne Lobeshymne anstimmen:
Die Pfalz ist klasse - und die Pfälzer sind noch klasserer Das ist ja mal ein richtig freundlicher, kinderlieber und hilfsbereiter Menschenschlag - wir waren total begeistert.

Bekanntlich bin ich ja mit Family schon am Freitag hochgefahren. Leider war mein Großer krank, weshalb am Freitag nur Schonprogramm angesagt war. Am Samstag hat der dann noch gespuckt und mich wohl irgendwie angesteckt, denn ich lag dann auch nahezu den ganzen Samstag im Bett und mir war es hundeelend und der Start am Sonntag war unklar.

Am Sonntag ging es bei mir, die Regenvorhersage hatte sich nach hinten verschoben und ich ging guter Dinge an den Start - wohlwissen, dass mir die Power in den Beinen fehlen wird. nach dem bescheidenen Samstag. Dann ging es ab auf die Mitteldistanz. Mir ist nichts von Verfahrern o.ä. aufgefallen, das betraf wohl eher die Kurzdistanz.

Leider war am Schlußteil der Gimmeldinger Steilabfahrt Schieben angesagt, weil zu viele Leute die Piste dicht gemacht haben (im oberen Teil haben aber alle brav Platz gemacht). Dann ging es mit viel zu hohem Puls (20 Schläge höher als sonst) auf den restlichen Kurs. Puls normalisierte sich irgendwann etwas, aber die Power blieb weg. Spaß hatte ich trotzdem auf den vielen geilen Trails und die Wolfsburg fand ich extrem geil, zumal ich diese vorab nicht besichtigen konnte (auch wenn ich gelesen habe, dass das wohl die entschärfte Variante war?).

Fazit meinerseits:
-super Orga
-das Xenofit-ISO ist klasse, wenn man mit dem Magen Probleme hat
-geile Strecke

Wir haben für nächstes Jahr schon die Ferienwohnung reserviert, hoffe, dass es gesundheitlich dann auch passt, damit ich noch ne ordentliche Zeit nachlegen kann!!!


----------



## klaus_winstel (17. August 2011)

fred_mtb-sport schrieb:


> Aber die rückstand jetzt am schnelsten M3 glücklich viel weniger.
> Weiter P4 auch gut, könnte ich gleich nach rennen nach hause fahren für 500 km im Auto um etwa kurz bevor 21:30u zu hause zu sein.
> Weiter eine top veranstaltung und top das die orga ihre fehler erkant.



Na dann hats ja doch was gebracht! Und ja die Zeit für den 1. Masters 3 ist in diesem Fall reichlich utopisch


----------



## klaus_winstel (17. August 2011)

martinos schrieb:


> ich muss jetzt mal ne Lobeshymne anstimmen:
> Die Pfalz ist klasse - und die Pfälzer sind noch klasserer Das ist ja mal ein richtig freundlicher, kinderlieber und hilfsbereiter Menschenschlag - wir waren total begeistert.



Joop, das ist eigentlich allseits bekannt! Die Pfälzer sind ein freundlicher und geselliger Menschenschlag!!!


----------



## martinos (17. August 2011)

scheinbar bin ich wohl noch zu jung, um in der Pfalz Urlaub zu machen, denn alle meine Bekannten haben mich ausgelacht, als ich gesagt habe, dass wir für 4 Tage nen Kurzurlaub in der Pfalz machen. So nach dem Motto: da gehen wir dann hin kurz bevor wir sterben. 

Wetten, dass einige von denen (zumindest die mit Bikes) nächstes Jahr mitgehen werden?

Hierzu der Witz unseres Vermieters vom Wochenende:
Was braucht ein Pfälzer, um 0,8 Promille zu haben? 

--- Wer die korrekte und nahezu originalzitierte Antwort weiß, kriegt von mir nächstes Jahr ein Viertele ausgegeben ---


"Der mit dem grünen Frosch bikt" hat es übrigens wenigstens in das BestOf beim Sportograf gereicht, auch wenn man den Frosch nur leidlich erkennen kann: http://www.sportograf.com/bestof/1209/index.html 

Und witzigerweise hat mich in der Startaufstellung auch einer anhand des Frosches und des zugehörigen BestOf-Bildes von Albstadt erkannt. Wenn ich schon nicht auf's Podium komme, dann doch wenigstens beim Sportograf ins BestOf


----------



## Flo-mit-W (17. August 2011)

Wie, was braucht der Pfälzer dafür? Im Gegenteil, der muss wahrscheinlich zuerst auf dieses Niveau runterkommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber was ist eine Viertele? Ein halber Schoppen?

Nur  den grünen Frosch konnte ich nicht finden, auch wenn ich mich noch an  ihn  erinnere. Zumindest an EINEN Frosch auf nem Lenker, aber so viele  kann es da ja nicht geben.

Und einfach "Urlaub" und Bike-Trip sind immer streng zu unterscheiden


----------



## klaus_winstel (17. August 2011)

martinos schrieb:


> scheinbar bin ich wohl noch zu jung, um in der Pfalz Urlaub zu machen, denn alle meine Bekannten haben mich ausgelacht, als ich gesagt habe, dass wir für 4 Tage nen Kurzurlaub in der Pfalz machen. So nach dem Motto: da gehen wir dann hin kurz bevor wir sterben.
> 
> Wetten, dass einige von denen (zumindest die mit Bikes) nächstes Jahr mitgehen werden?
> 
> ...



Naja die Pfalz ist als Urlaubsziel leider noch sehr unbekannt! Am ehesten noch bei Wanderen oder eben Bikern! Zwar hats nicht die hohen Berge wie im Schwarzwald, aber steil rauf gehts allemal! Muss im Herbst auch mal wieder ne Woche zum Biken in die Pfalz.

Tja, die Pfälzer vertragen normalerweise schon etwas vor allem Wein! Das sollte aber nicht dazu führen, sie als Trinker zu bezeichnen!!!
Ähm Viertele gibts in der Pfalz nicht, Du wirst also einen Schoppen (0,5l) ausgeben müssen!!!


----------



## unocz (17. August 2011)

vor allem haben wir keine 2 meter regel und eine schöne traildichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hambacher (17. August 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> vor allem haben wir keine 2 meter regel und eine schöne traildichte



Stimmt. Aber schau dir mal das Landeswaldgesetz an. Nach dem dürften wir nur Waldautobahnen fahren. 
Ist aber in meinen Augen ein Geben und Nehmen. Deshalb immer schön lieb sein auf den Trails.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (18. August 2011)

Da ist was dran, die Trails sind halt für alle da. 
Ich fahre meistens auch in der Umgebung von Neutstadt, am Waldrand zwischen Landau un Neustadt, Kalmit und so, aber da ist halt auch gut was los. Gerade die Tagesauflügler aus den Großstädten haben wenig Verständnis. Wenn man etwas weiter weg ist von den Hütten, kein Problem. Aber leider sind es gerade die Täler die aus dem Wald herausführen die mit am meisten Spaß machen. 
Ansosnsten bleibt nur wenn möglich die Planung auf unter die Woche zu legen.

Ja, die Höhen gibt es leider wirklich nicht so, aber dafür mag ich die Art der Trails, den Boden etc. Mein Vergleich ist hier der Taunus, da gibt es auch schöne Strecken, aber es ist einfach nicht dasselbe wie daheim


----------



## klaus_winstel (18. August 2011)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Da ist was dran, die Trails sind halt für alle da.
> Ich fahre meistens auch in der Umgebung von Neutstadt, am Waldrand zwischen Landau un Neustadt, Kalmit und so, aber da ist halt auch gut was los. Gerade die Tagesauflügler aus den Großstädten haben wenig Verständnis. Wenn man etwas weiter weg ist von den Hütten, kein Problem. Aber leider sind es gerade die Täler die aus dem Wald herausführen die mit am meisten Spaß machen.
> Ansosnsten bleibt nur wenn möglich die Planung auf unter die Woche zu legen.
> 
> Ja, die Höhen gibt es leider wirklich nicht so, aber dafür mag ich die Art der Trails, den Boden etc. Mein Vergleich ist hier der Taunus, da gibt es auch schöne Strecken, aber es ist einfach nicht dasselbe wie daheim



Ja, grad rund um Landau gibts einiges, fahre da gern mal die Burgen oder Felsen an, also ggf. auch runter bis Klingenmünster, rund um Anweiler oder dann weiter drin im Dahner Felsenland - die Gegend ist voll von Trails - und teils schönen Aussichtspunkten!
Technisch teils ganz schön anspruchsvoll...


----------



## martinos (18. August 2011)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Tja, die Pfälzer vertragen normalerweise schon etwas vor allem Wein! Das sollte aber nicht dazu führen, sie als Trinker zu bezeichnen!!!
> Ähm Viertele gibts in der Pfalz nicht, Du wirst also einen Schoppen (0,5l) ausgeben müssen!!!


 
Also am Sonntag auf dem Weinfest in der Festhochburg Duttweiler hab ich ein lecker Viertele Weinwein zum Essen gekriegt - es scheint also auch in der Pfalz schon Kultur Einzug gehalten zu haben.

Ich geb natürlich auch nen Schoppen aus, aber nur wenn die richtige Antwort kommt


----------



## klaus_winstel (18. August 2011)

martinos schrieb:


> Also am Sonntag auf dem Weinfest in der Festhochburg Duttweiler hab ich ein lecker Viertele Weinwein zum Essen gekriegt - es scheint also auch in der Pfalz schon Kultur Einzug gehalten zu haben.
> 
> Ich geb natürlich auch nen Schoppen aus, aber nur wenn die richtige Antwort kommt



Echt ein Viertel Weißwein? In der Gaststätte - oder? Auf einem Fest gibts sowas nicht! Schoppen oder nix!


----------



## martinos (18. August 2011)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Echt ein Viertel Weißwein? In der Gaststätte - oder? Auf einem Fest gibts sowas nicht! Schoppen oder nix!


 
Das war im Hof von nem Winzer, bei dem bewirtet wurde. Sachen gibts - da habt ihr doch auch mal was dazu gelernt, alla gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (18. August 2011)

martinos schrieb:


> Das war im Hof von nem Winzer, bei dem bewirtet wurde. Sachen gibts - da habt ihr doch auch mal was dazu gelernt, alla gut



Da sieht man mal wieder wie anpassungsfähig die Pfälzer sind, da es offensichtlich Menschen gibt die mit einem halben Liter Wein nicht umgehen können hat man (für solche Spezialfälle) eine völlig untypische Ausschankmenge mit ins Angebot aufgenommen! 

Alla gut ist badisch und damit kannst Du die Pfälzer mal richtig verärgern! Der Pfälze sagt höchstens "alla hopp!"


----------



## martinos (18. August 2011)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder wie anpassungsfähig die Pfälzer sind, da es offensichtlich Menschen gibt die mit einem halben Liter Wein nicht umgehen können hat man (für solche Spezialfälle) eine völlig untypische Ausschankmenge mit ins Angebot aufgenommen!
> 
> Alla gut ist badisch und damit kannst Du die Pfälzer mal richtig verärgern! Der Pfälze sagt höchstens "alla hopp!"


 


An jeder Ecke stand aber jemand, der "alla" oder "alla gut" gesagt hat, worauf wir uns als ebenfalls nicht wirklich dialektfreie doch ziemlich amüsiert haben. Dann waren das bestimmt auch lauter "reigschmeckte", wie man bei uns sagen würde. Nächstes Jahr steht Neustadt auf jeden Fall schon mal im Kalender drin und dann wird Schoppen getrunken bis der Oberschenkel glüht:kotz:


----------



## klaus_winstel (18. August 2011)

martinos schrieb:


> An jeder Ecke stand aber jemand, der "alla" oder "alla gut" gesagt hat, worauf wir uns als ebenfalls nicht wirklich dialektfreie doch ziemlich amüsiert haben. Dann waren das bestimmt auch lauter "reigschmeckte", wie man bei uns sagen würde. Nächstes Jahr steht Neustadt auf jeden Fall schon mal im Kalender drin und dann wird Schoppen getrunken bis der Oberschenkel glüht:kotz:



Nun ja die Baden(s)er sind leider oft in der Pfalz, weil dort das Essen und Trinken so gut (und günstig) ist! Insofern hört man die halt auch 
Reigschmeckte wiederum gibts doch nur in Schwaben - oder? Weil so werd ich hier ständig bezeichnet


----------



## bikehumanumest (18. August 2011)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt nicht, Platz1 der Masters3 ist ausgestiegen (oder hat sich verfahren/abgekürzt)! Vermutlich hat er das aber nicht gemeldet und ist statt dessen durchs Ziel gefahren!
> Ich bin ebenfalls raus, aber eben nicht durchs Ziel, ausserdem hab ich mich bei der Zeitnahme gemeldet, damit gar nicht erst rumgesucht werden muss - ist eigentlich Pflicht!
> 
> Ist echt schade dass sowas den Leuten die dann eigentlich die Plätze eingefahren haben wegnimmt - incl. der Preise! Eigentlich müsste sowas vom Veranstalter grob auf Plausibilität geprüft werden, denn das die Zeit nicht passt ist eh klar. Aber so ganz einfach ist das nicht, das ist auch klar. Mann müsste die ersten 3 jeder Klasse quasi händisch durchchecken...
> ...



na Danke...dann bin ich der dem Platz 3 weggenommen wurde ? weisst Du das genau Klaus ? 

und die Woche davor in Seiffen hat man mich nach der Tagesplazierung 5 nach Hause geschickt,weil das in der Gesamtwertung MarathonManEurope (bis dahin war ich 3.) jetzt nicht mehr fürs Podest langen würde...dabei bin ich wegen Streichergebnis sogar noch gesamt Zweiter geworden...

Toll,da hab ich wohl eine Serie...


und @Fred-Mtb ...Du bist Fred v.Z.   ??? wir kennen uns ja auch ...ist ja lustig...

bis auf das mit Platz 1...

hatte mich schon gewundert, dass er vor Ewald W. und dem Schweizer Aeberli war... 

Joe


----------



## Maxnus (18. August 2011)

Auch ein Wort zur Mitteldistanz
Top organisiertes Event, Strecke spektakulär; allerdings fand ich sie etwas zu verblockt und CC-mäßig; wenn ich die Stimmen hier lese, habe ich wohl keine Chance in Neustadt flowigere Trails
(siehe Gäsbockmarathon) erhoffen zu dürfen, jedenfalls sah ich noch nie so viele "Läufer" beim Bikemarathon.


----------



## klaus_winstel (18. August 2011)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> na Danke...dann bin ich der dem Platz 3 weggenommen wurde ? weisst Du das genau Klaus ?
> 
> und die Woche davor in Seiffen hat man mich nach der Tagesplazierung 5 nach Hause geschickt,weil das in der Gesamtwertung MarathonManEurope (bis dahin war ich 3.) jetzt nicht mehr fürs Podest langen würde...dabei bin ich wegen Streichergebnis sogar noch gesamt Zweiter geworden...
> 
> ...



Hi Jo,

ei, ei, stimmt ja Du fährst eine Klasse über mir - das hab ich völlig verpasst! Du warst aber auch im Ziel nimmer da, sonst hätt ich es Dir sagen können! Sorry! Ich versteh auch nicht, dass er sich nicht meldet! Aber das passt prima, genauso kenn ich das!


----------



## martinos (19. August 2011)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Nun ja die Baden(s)er sind leider oft in der Pfalz, weil dort das Essen und Trinken so gut (und günstig) ist! Insofern hört man die halt auch
> Reigschmeckte wiederum gibts doch nur in Schwaben - oder? Weil so werd ich hier ständig bezeichnet


 
Schreib nicht "Baden(s)er" - so etwas sagt man nicht, pfui! Ich bin doch selber einer von der Sorte, auch wenn ich eher für die Grenzverteidigung auf der Ostseite (Donau, Linzgau) zuständig bin und deshalb nicht den Dialekt der Westseite habe. Da wir recht nahe an Oberschwaben, Württembergern und sonstigem Gesockse wohnen ist das ein wilder Mischmasch der Kulturen hier - quasi Multikulti. 

Ich glaub "reigschmeckte" sagt man fast in ganz Süddeutschland - mit gewissen Nuancen, aber nie oder eine gewisse Abwertung 

@Maxnus: spektakulär trifft es wohl ganz gut, wegen mir kann es ruhig so bleiben, allerdings sollten viele der Schieber vielleicht bis nächstes Jahr noch etwas an den MTB-spezifischen Skills üben, damit mehr Fahren und weniger Schieben angesagt ist.


----------



## Radler-01 (19. August 2011)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Auf einem Fest gibts sowas nicht! Schoppen oder nix!


 
oder auch: Männl, wart bis de rischdisch Dorschd hoschd, dann kumm wieder...


----------



## bikehumanumest (19. August 2011)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> ei, ei, stimmt ja Du fährst eine Klasse über mir - das hab ich völlig verpasst! Du warst aber auch im Ziel nimmer da, sonst hätt ich es Dir sagen können! Sorry! Ich versteh auch nicht, dass er sich nicht meldet! Aber das passt prima, genauso kenn ich das!



Ich hab jetzt die Erklärung : auf www.pfalzfotos.com hab ich Bilder gefunden wie der Senioren 3 "Sieger" der Langdistanz in Neustadt mit der schwarzen Startnummer 11 (oranges Trikot)bei denn blauen der Kurzstrecke startet...dann hat er noch die zweite Runde drangehängt (deshalb gibts auch nur Fotos von Ihm von der zweiten Runde an der Burg bei Sportograf)...

Ich schick das auch kommentarlos dem Herr Betz ... was er damit anfängt überlass ich Ihm...



Ich werde noch unschuldig fragen ob eine offizielle Siegerehrung stattgefunden hat... wobei so schätze ich Ihn eigentlich nicht ein dass er sich da oben hingestellt hat...ich glaube immer noch an ein Orgaproblem...

Grüßle Joe


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (19. August 2011)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> und @Fred-Mtb ...Du bist Fred v.Z.   ??? wir kennen uns ja auch ...ist ja lustig...
> 
> bis auf das mit Platz 1...


Stimmt das bin ich.
Ich soll mir noch hier am forum vorstellen, was ich vergessen.
Aber ich hätte schon gedacht "Welche M3 fährt 80 minuten schneller", so langsam war ich doch nicht..................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (19. August 2011)

radler-01 schrieb:


> oder auch: Männl, wart bis de rischdisch Dorschd hoschd, dann kumm wieder...



ja so uff die art! Nur hedd ich widder gschrewwe


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. August 2011)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt die Erklärung : auf www.pfalzfotos.com hab ich Bilder gefunden wie der Senioren 3 "Sieger" der Langdistanz in Neustadt mit der schwarzen Startnummer 11 (oranges Trikot)bei denn blauen der Kurzstrecke startet...dann hat er noch die zweite Runde drangehängt (deshalb gibts auch nur Fotos von Ihm von der zweiten Runde an der Burg bei Sportograf)...
> 
> Ich schick das auch kommentarlos dem Herr Betz ... was er damit anfängt überlass ich Ihm...
> 
> ...



Tja, was soll ich dazu noch sagen? Eigentlich spricht das alles schon für sich! 
Also mit dem "Beweisfoto" sollte die Wertung eigentlich geändert werden...


----------



## Maxnus (20. August 2011)

martinos schrieb:


> @Maxnus: spektakulär trifft es wohl ganz gut, wegen mir kann es ruhig so bleiben, allerdings sollten viele der Schieber vielleicht bis nächstes Jahr noch etwas an den MTB-spezifischen Skills üben, damit mehr Fahren und weniger Schieben angesagt ist.


 

Hoffentlich liest das nicht die Katrin Schwing, die schob nämlich auch(bergab, nur davon red ich) 
Ich las irgendwo sie könnte ganz toll fahren


----------



## Flo-mit-W (21. August 2011)

Ja, das mit dem Schieben ist immer so ne Sache...
Klar gibt es Leute die überall hoch und runter fahren. 
Ich glaube ich persönlich war in der Mitte, aber man muss die eigenen Skills in so einem Fall auch von der Situation abhängig machen. Bei mir ist es zum Beispiel so, auch wenn ich von der Kondition und Kraft nur im Mittelfeld war, bin ich fast alles gefahren. Bis eben im Nonnental einer vor mir abfliegt. Zum einen kann man da eh nicht mehr weiterfahren und zum anderen schau ich halt ob bei ihm alles klar ist, geb ihm sein Rad, damit es zügig weiter geht etc.
Und wenn ich dann an einen Uphill komme von dem ich weiß ich bin den letztes Jahr hochgefahren aber vor und hinter mir sind alle am Schieben, dann macht es echt wenig Sinn wegen der 30Sek die man früher oben ankommt sich an allen vorbeizuquälen. Wie schon öfter gesagt wurde, werden die Rennen am Berg entchieden, nicht auf dem Trail.
Wichtig ist nur, wenn jmd von vorneherein eine Passage wie die Wolfsburg nicht fährt, dass die Leute dann Platz machen für die die fahren, aber das hat bei mir gut funktioniert. 
Und mir ist es auch passiert, dass ich an nem Uphill dachte ich schaffe es, komme aus dem Tritt und der hinter mir dann eben auch. So ist das leider.

Was man aber nicht gebrauchen kann ist zum Beispiel Folgendes: Rel. am Anfang, bevor es Richtung Nonnental und den Trail davor geht, fährt man ein Stück Forstautobahn, dann kommte der Einstieg in den Trail über eine ca 1m hohe Kuppe. Klar, dass es sichd a staut, ungeachtet dessen ob man die PAssage fährt oder nicht. Also hab ich gewartet bis die Leute vor mir durch sind und bin dann selbst gefahren. Aber dann kommt an Depp von hinten, fährt an allen corbei und direkt vorne rein. Das braucht doch wirklich keiner. Aber noch nicht so schlimm wie Leute die letztes Jahr bei den Serpentinen vorm Nonnental, wo es eben nur im Schrittempo ging, ganz dreist abgekürzt haben...

Aber eins ist klar: Man kann nicht immer nur schimpfen wenn jemand ein Stück nciht schafft, aber es muss immer weiter geübt werden! Am besten im Pfälzer Wald


----------



## Flo-mit-W (22. August 2011)

steppwolf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin zwar richtig gefahren, aber ein Kollege von mir hat (ungewollt) die Mittelstrecke "abgekürzt". Nicht nur er sondern mehrere wurden falsch geleitet...
> 
> ...




Muss nochmal nachfragen: Weiß jemand mehr darüber? Hat das die Wertung der Mitteldistanz beeinflusst?


----------



## bikehumanumest (22. August 2011)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Tja, was soll ich dazu noch sagen? Eigentlich spricht das alles schon für sich!
> Also mit dem "Beweisfoto" sollte die Wertung eigentlich geändert werden...



Lt. Auskunft Herr Betz wird das Ergebnis korrigiert.Zwar ist die offizielle Einspruchzeit rum,aber bei der Schwere des Vergehens bzw. klaren Beweislage...

wobei ich dem "Sieger" bis heute keine Absicht unterstelle,vielleicht hat er schlicht den Start der Langdistanz verpasst und ist adnn gemütlich die Strecke abgefahren...(ich hab bisher keine Auskunft ob er bei der offiziellen siegerehrung war...das wäre dann sehr dreist gewesen...)

Joe
ps.gestern das dritte Podest (24h nürburgring 4er Team Altersklasse 3.) in Folge verpasst...Ich war da nach Sturz grad beim Röntgen) = Saisonende


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. August 2011)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> Lt. Auskunft Herr Betz wird das Ergebnis korrigiert.Zwar ist die offizielle Einspruchzeit rum,aber bei der Schwere des Vergehens bzw. klaren Beweislage...
> 
> wobei ich dem "Sieger" bis heute keine Absicht unterstelle,vielleicht hat er schlicht den Start der Langdistanz verpasst und ist adnn gemütlich die Strecke abgefahren...(ich hab bisher keine Auskunft ob er bei der offiziellen siegerehrung war...das wäre dann sehr dreist gewesen...)
> 
> ...



Also es gibt ne Theorie zu der Sache - er wollte Kurzstrecke fahren, hat aus Versehen Langdistanz gemeldet und es nicht gemerkt. Da er ja eine Nummer der Langdistanz hatte wurde er von den Streckenposten in die 2. Runde eingewiesen und ist die auch gefahren... 
Und nein er war nicht bei der Siegerehrung! Da waren nur der 2. und der 3. Platzierte...


----------



## bikehumanumest (22. August 2011)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Also es gibt ne Theorie zu der Sache - er wollte Kurzstrecke fahren, hat aus Versehen Langdistanz gemeldet und es nicht gemerkt. Da er ja eine Nummer der Langdistanz hatte wurde er von den Streckenposten in die 2. Runde eingewiesen und ist die auch gefahren...
> Und nein er war nicht bei der Siegerehrung! Da waren nur der 2. und der 3. Platzierte...



ja, ich denke das passt...und wenn jetzt das Resultat korrigiert ist, kann man fast schon drüber lachen 


Joe


----------

